# Da booty.



## Kels823 (Sep 5, 2006)

edited, nvmd


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 5, 2006)

Pilates worked for me back then. Lifts the booty nicely


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 5, 2006)

The stair machine is a great one, so are squats, lunges, sideways lunges, and dancing.

I am not sure where you live but you can probably find a gym that has a wall or something similar in your part of the world. Hell there's even a wall in Dick's Sporting Goods here, though I'm sure it's not a wall meant for regular climbing.

I use climbing as my total body exercise now, going four times a week, and yeah, I see a very noticable difference now from the middle of August (yes, you read that right, MID August).  My back, shoulders, and calves are MUCH more defined and there are definite improvements in overall body fat percentages and muscle structure. I HIGHLY recommend it.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 5, 2006)

I LOVE your new avatar. Lol. ^^^


----------



## Kels823 (Sep 6, 2006)

edited, nvmd


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 6, 2006)

Not really but I will tell you it will exhaust you.
You're going to want to use your arms a LOT to lift yourself, and that'll wear you out, and make your forearms stiff.
Use your legs and butt to propell yourself upward and your arms to guide you. If you start going regularly, you'll figure this technique out naturally.
And remember, you don't have to climb it like a ladder. Use leverage and angles to get to the top, and if you REALLY want a workout climb back down the same way you came up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you do it regularly and it makes you lose weight, you'll find it's easier but that's for two reasons. A) You're getting stronger and b) you're losing weight.


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 7, 2006)

try to use the stairs every time you can a friend of mine says it helps with the back side.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 7, 2006)

Lucky you! my girl are pretty small 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But yea, i def agree on the squats, pilates, lunges and so on.
I got me an Jessica booty/J.Lo!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he he he


----------



## Kels823 (Sep 8, 2006)

edited, nvmd


----------

